# Hacker Attacks



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

What does everyone think about all these attacks on websites lately. Yahoo really got hit bad a couple of weeks ago. Makes you wonder if online stuff is really safe. Kinda worries me sometimes.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Someone at work got it also. Can't believe how destructive those things can be. It is amazing that it took out most of Parliment. Kind of scares you to think how un-safe we actually are with this new technology.


----------

